# [SOLVED] Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal



## Crossy

Hi,

I've been trying to instal the W7 SP1 all day, with no success. To try to solve the problem I have installed the System Update Readiness Tool as well as Windows Update Agent, with no success.

Each time the SP1 instal fails I get the error code 8024200D

Can someone please help?

Rob.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Try restarting your system and temporary disabling any firewall you have on.

or,

Download the offline installer : Download details: Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1 (KB976932)


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Thanks for the fast response.

Tried disabling the firewall, no change. At the link you have sent, there are 2 64 Bit options, 64CHK and 64FRE. Which one do I use, please?

Rob.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Download this one for 64 bit Windows 7


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Run System Update Readiness tool if further SP1 install problems occur -

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=947821

Windows 7 x64 - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...5b-1fba-4bae-a7c3-d2c47c6fcffc&displaylang=en

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



spunk.funk said:


> Download this one for 64 bit Windows 7


Sorry, that link doesn't work

Rob


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



jcgriff2 said:


> Run System Update Readiness tool if further SP1 install problems occur -
> 
> Description of the System Update Readiness Tool for Windows Vista, for Windows Server 2008, for Windows 7, and for Windows Server 2008 R2
> 
> Windows 7 x64 - Download details: System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB947821) [February 2011]
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> `



Sorry, I have already run the System Update Readiness Tool numerous times with no change.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

So after downloading the 903.2MB file, and waiting for an hour +, the SP1 fails to instal yet again because 'A system error prevented the service pack from installing'. It refers me to the System Update Readiness tool which I have already run numerous times.

Rob.


----------



## mcorton

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Error code 8024200D refers to Windows Vista Service Pack 1. You may have mistakingly downloaded the wrong upgrade.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

You downloaded the 64bit readyiness tool and 64bit SP1 update, windows6.1-KB976932-X64.exe (from download?)

(You probably did, just checking).


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



mcorton said:


> Error code 8024200D refers to Windows Vista Service Pack 1. You may have mistakingly downloaded the wrong upgrade.


I don't think I am, I am just accepting the download offered by Windows Update.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



Stephen Bowles said:


> You downloaded the 64bit readyiness tool and 64bit SP1 update, windows6.1-KB976932-X64.exe (from download?)
> 
> (You probably did, just checking).


windows6.1-KB976932-X64.exe 903.2MB is the download I tried last night (which failed) as well as the download offered by Windows Update (which also failed).

Rob,


----------



## mcorton

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Can you please post your system specs?


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

W7 64Bit HP, i5 760 CPU 4GB DDR3 RAM


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*









And here (I hope) is a screen shot of the fail message.

Rob.


----------



## mcorton

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

I'm lost Error code is for Vista update. Somehow microsoft is giving you the wrong download. Please try this. Read the info here. Learn how to install Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1). On the 2nd page is the download links. Befor you download it again. please download Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily. Completely uninstall Service pack 1 then click next. Revo will search your registry for left over fragments then click to delete. Then doenload Service pack 1 again from the microsoft site and try to reinstall it.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi and thanks for responding.

I have read the 'how to install W7 SP1' link.

I will try the Revo path, but from what I can see, SP1 is not installed at all. I have tried the Update site as well as the Microsoft site with the same result...heartburn.

Rob.

I have tried Revo, there is no sign of SP1 anywhere.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Error *0x8024200d* = SUS_E_UH_NEEDANOTHERDOWNLOAD
The installer requires more data to be downloaded

Remove security - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Run SFC, CleanMgr, Live One Care Cleanup & Tune-up - 

http://sysnative.com/0x1/Vista_SP_Prepwork.html

Try Windows 7 SP1 again - www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Just tried Saving SP1 to the desktop and then installing. Result was an hour long wait then a failure again, with the attached message.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



jcgriff2 said:


> Error *0x8024200d* = SUS_E_UH_NEEDANOTHERDOWNLOAD
> The installer requires more data to be downloaded
> 
> Remove security - Uninstallers (removal tools) for common antivirus software - ESET Knowledgebase
> 
> Run SFC, CleanMgr, Live One Care Cleanup & Tune-up -
> 
> Vista SP1/ SP2 Prepwork - sysnative.com - MVP
> 
> Try Windows 7 SP1 again - www.update.microsoft.com
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2


Hi,

So the error message is not exclusive to Vista? That is the first positive I've heard lol.

I'll try the things you recommend and report back.

Thanks for the reply.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



jcgriff2 said:


> Error *0x8024200d* = SUS_E_UH_NEEDANOTHERDOWNLOAD
> The installer requires more data to be downloaded
> 
> Remove security - Uninstallers (removal tools) for common antivirus software - ESET Knowledgebase
> 
> Run SFC, CleanMgr, Live One Care Cleanup & Tune-up -
> 
> Vista SP1/ SP2 Prepwork - sysnative.com - MVP
> 
> Try Windows 7 SP1 again - www.update.microsoft.com
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2


Hi,

Worked my way through these, tried again but to no avail. Progress says 87.3MB, 95%, then preparing to instal, creating a restore point, installing update 1 of 1, Windows 7 SP1 KB976932, then fails with 8024200D.

I assume that all the instructions for Vista SP1 are relevant to W7 SP1?

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



Crossy said:


> ... Progress says 87.3 MB, 95%, then preparing to instal, creating a restore point, installing update 1 of 1, Windows 7 SP1 KB976932, then fails with 8024200D.


Are you sure that figure is correct?

Windows 7 SP1 download size - 
x86 - 537.8 MB 
x64 - 903.2 MB

Windows 7 SP1 download - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e6-4056-4059-8a1b-3a9b77cdfdda&displaylang=en

How much free space is on your OS drive? Check Disk Management -
START | type *diskmgmt.msc*




Crossy said:


> I assume that all the instructions for Vista SP1 are relevant to W7 SP1?


Yes... SFC, CleanMgr, Live Care, etc... all same for Windows 7 & Vista SP1/ SP2.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Absolutely sure, I wrote it down as it happened for accuracy because I thought it looked odd. The size shown in the Microsoft Download (as opposed to Update) is, as you say, 903.2 MB. In Update it shows 87.3 to 800 (ish) MB when the Update is selected to download.

Free space: I have a 1TB drive with 96% free. The system is only 6 weeks old, and apart from this is working perfectly.

I have been over the same ground numerous times. I have actually saved the 903.2MB download to the desktop so I don't have to keep downloading it.

It doesn't matter whether I use the Update site ot the Microsoft Download site, they both fail, only the notification for the reason is different.

I'm starting to suspect that it may be a registry related issue, perhaps a fragment has been left behind after a failed attempt. Without deleting anything, I am going to search the Registry for anything including 'SP1' or 'KB976932'.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Attached is the information I get when I try to use Update. Note the file sizes mentioned.


I have searched the Registry and found many mentions of 1)Vista SP1 2)Windows7 SP1 KB976933 and 3) Windows7 SP1 KB976932.

Could any of these be a reason for the repeated failures?

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi,

Also checked eventvwr and found the following fault codes

8007002
0x800b0100
0x9024200D

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

*0x80070002* = ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND = The system cannot find the file specified. 

*0x800b0100* = TRUST_E_NOSIGNATURE = No signature was present in the subject. 

Don't know what error code *0x9024200d* is off hand.

The error codes bring me back to - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947821

See what's in the output logs -


> The System Update Readiness Tool creates a log file that captures any issues that the tool found or fixed. The log file is located at the following location:
> 
> ▪ %SYSTEMROOT%\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.log
> ▪ %SYSTEMROOT%\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.persist.log


%SYSTEMROOT% = \windows

How many Windows Updates are installed now? Check w/ systeminfo -
START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above under programs | select Run as Administrator | paste -


Code:


[font=lucida console]systeminfo >0 & start notepad 0[/font]

A Notepad will open with results. What are the # of Hotfixes installed?

Check Reliability Monitor for install activity -
START | type *perfmon /rel*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Sorry, 0x9024200D should have been 0x8024200D, finger trouble.

KB947821 (Readiness Tool) has been run and installed with no improvement.

74 Hotfixes installed.


Performance monitor shows no entries. What do I do with it, please?


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Please see the attached reports you have requested.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

What do you think of the idea of deleting all the registry entries relating to KB976932?

Rob.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

I haven't replied because I wasn't too sure. 

Create a backup of your registry and a system restore point before continuing.

To create a backup, start>regedit.exe. Go to file>export to create a backup.

Then delete the entries and see what happens.

You could also run a registry cleaner (say the one that comes with ccleaner) before and after this action, as it may pick up loose ends.

Messing with registry isn't always the best idea, but with the precautions in place, you should be fine here (as you can go to system restore point from recovery manager from startup, if necessary).


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Thanks Stephen,

I've run AML registry cleaner (my regular tool) with no improvement. I will create a registry backup before proceeding. My view is that if KB976932 has not been installed there should be no Registry entries referring to it.

I have had some dealings with the Registry before so I will proceed with caution.

I have also not been able to find any reference to KB976933, but there are many entries in the Registry.

I also note that my ISP download history does not show any signs of the many times I downloaded SP1, I think that is a bit odd.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Well sad to report, but no change. I was unable to delete many of the instances of KB976932 and the subsequest attempt at installing SP1 failed with the same notification.

I thought of doing a system restore to just before SP1 was released, but I was surprised to find that there was only 1 restore point available and it is dated today. Must check up on how to have restore points created automatically. As I recall, XP retained them for, well, basically as long as you wanted.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



Crossy said:


> 0x9024200D should have been 0x8024200D..


*0x8024200d* = WU_E_UH_NEEDANOTHERDOWNLOAD.
The installer requires more data to be downloaded.

The other 2 -


jcgriff2 said:


> *0x80070002* = ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND = The system cannot find the file specified.
> 
> *0x800b0100* = TRUST_E_NOSIGNATURE = No signature was present in the subject.







Crossy said:


> Performance monitor shows no entries. What do I do with it, please?


Click on the blue, yellow, red icons and installation info should appear on bottom 1/2 of screen.


What is the SID suffix of the user account you are logged onto?
START | Run | type *cmd* | paste -


Code:


whoami /user

Look at last digits of SID... is it -1000, -1001, -500, etc...?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi,

For whoami, pls see attachment.

Performance monitor has no entries after 19th of Feb, see attached as well.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Had more of a 'fiddle' with Performance Monitor, please see the 2 attachments.

Rob.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Check to see if you have 'KB2454826' installed by:
> - Click start and type "View installed updates"
> - In the top right hand corner of the window that appears, there should be a search tool,
> - Just type KB2454826 into it and see if the update is there.

If you do not have the update, download and install it from here A performance and functionality update is available for Windows 7 and for Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

After trying the above, you could also try downloading and installing Description of the Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 installation software feature update. Then try running Windows Update again and downloading SP1.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



Crossy said:


> Hi,
> 
> For whoami, pls see attachment.
> 
> Performance monitor has no entries after 19th of Feb, see attached as well.
> 
> View attachment 87856
> 
> 
> View attachment 87857


SID ends in -1000, which is fine.

Do you have any system restore points prior to 18 Feb? If so, run system restore -
START | type *rstrui* | check box, 2nd screen - "show more restore points"

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



Stephen Bowles said:


> After trying the above, you could also try downloading and installing Description of the Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 installation software feature update. Then try running Windows Update again and downloading SP1.


This is already installed.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



jcgriff2 said:


> SID ends in -1000, which is fine.
> 
> Do you have any system restore points prior to 18 Feb? If so, run system restore -
> START | type *rstrui* | check box, 2nd screen - "show more restore points"
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> `


Hi,

As I said in my post #32, there are no early System Restore Points available. System Restore was disabled, I have enabled it but it seems to only 'keep' restore points for a short time. I have started another thread on the subject so as not to clutter this one.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



Stephen Bowles said:


> Check to see if you have 'KB2454826' installed by:
> > - Click start and type "View installed updates"
> > - In the top right hand corner of the window that appears, there should be a search tool,
> > - Just type KB2454826 into it and see if the update is there.
> 
> If you do not have the update, download and install it from here A performance and functionality update is available for Windows 7 and for Windows Server 2008 R2


Hi,

This is already installed.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



pumpkinsoftruth said:


> I have actually been having the exact same problem and found this thread through google trying to troubleshoot.
> 
> Tried to update with KB976932 through windows update, but it fails around half way through and gives me error code 8024200D. Manually downloaded the 64-bit exe and it also fails during installation. Tried the "System Update Readiness Tool" but it appears to be worthless.
> 
> I'm somewhat lost :4-dontkno


Hi,

You can't be lost because I am right there as well lol.

jcgriff2 seems to be working very thoroughly through the diagnostics, lets hope we get there soon.

Rob.:4-dontkno


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi jcgriff2,

I have attached a copy of the download report from my ISP which shows very little activity on the days when I first began trying to install SP1.

Even allowing for the fact that the files are zipped/compressed I would have thought that downloading them up to (say) 10 times would have caused a spike.

Could this mean that maybe the downloads were somehow corrupted or 'gutted' so that what I received carried no payload?

Just a suggestion.

Thanks for your persistence.

Rob.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Apparently this problem is very widespread, with a number of error codes for, what looks like, the same problem.

Try the following:
> - Start
> - Type "troubleshooting"
> - Scroll down and click on 'System and Security'
> - Click on 'Windows Update'

A new window should appear asking to troubleshoot problems with Windows Update, just click next. Once it has finished scanned, it will provide a button to open Windows Update. Scan for updates again and try again with SP1.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



Stephen Bowles said:


> Apparently this problem is very widespread, with a number of error codes for, what looks like, the same problem.
> 
> Try the following:
> > - Start
> > - Type "troubleshooting"
> > - Scroll down and click on 'System and Security'
> > - Click on 'Windows Update'
> 
> A new window should appear asking to troubleshoot problems with Windows Update, just click next. Once it has finished scanned, it will provide a button to open Windows Update. Scan for updates again and try again with SP1.


Hi Stephen,

I have been down that path several times. Each time my system finds faults and 'fixes' them but there is no change, SP1 still won't install.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

It seems to become a closed loop if you follow all the 'Help' prompts provided by Windows 7. Lets hope we can break out of it here.

Rob.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

It seems like a closed loop because they don't seem to have an idea how to fix it for everyone, as many people are getting the error, expect to give the readiness tool and a few suggestions here and there.

I suspect we just have to wait until Microsoft release some sort of fix (or a bunch of fixes, a 'try these to see if they work' sort of thing).

jcgriff2 might figure it out and beat them to it.

Out of curiosity, do you have the following installed:
> - Start
> - Type 'Programs and Features'

From the list of programs, see if you have:

Suggestion: click on the "Publisher" tab, to list installed programs from the publisher, might make it easier if you have a lot of programs installed.

Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)

Also, do you have anything else similar to this installed that is not listed here?


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi Stephen,

Very frustrating indeed. I have all the individual updates, but I guess the absence of SP1 may have some implications further down the track. I find it amazing that a company like MS (given all their resources) can continue to have these sorts of problems with a system that they have designed and implemented. The silence is deafening.

Anyway, I have attached a snip of the files that you mentioned in your post.

This SP1 issue seems to be unique to 64 bit systems, is that correct?

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Can't Install Windows 7 SP1*

Let's see if a wealth of system information holds any clues that can shed light on of this.

Please run - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - NT6x

Also copy c:\windows\windowsupdate.log to Documents and zip it up with the rest.

Attach the resulting zip file(s) to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi jcgriff2,

Here are 2 of the zip files you requested, I'll post the third zip file in the next post.

Rob


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

And here is the third.

Thanks for all your help.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

I have just noticed that Windows Update is not working correctly. During the running of the diagnostics I got a popup saying that WU was off and that I should turn it on, which I selected. Now when I start WU I get a blank white window. I can only close that blank window by using Task Manager. I have also been getting a message that Windows Explorer has stopped working, then that it is re starting.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Performed a System Restore back 1 day which has solved the WU issue.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi Rob - 

Thank you for the files.

I see your Windows 7 OS settings - 


Code:


[FONT=Lucida Console]System Locale:             en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale:              en-us;English (United States)[/FONT]

... which is fine. I also noticed - 


Code:


[FONT=Lucida Console]Time Zone:                 (UTC+10:00) [/FONT]

I think there may be an issue with Internet &/or security apps installed.

You have Trend Micro Anti-Malware Solution Platform (AMSP) installed. I also see Trend Micro Titanium Maximum Security; not sure if AMSP is separate or not. Remove all Trend Micro products.

See if Trend Micro Removal Tool can take it out - http://esupport.trendmicro.com/1/Ho...sions-of-Trend-Micro-products-in-my-comp.aspx

If not, try Revo Free - http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo...DriverReference.html#Rt64win7.sys[/U][/COLOR]

Realtek NIC driver download


An app named *mcGlidHost.exe* is constantly crashing. It is Windows Media Center. Similar issues reported under Windows 7 beta; not sure if this particular problem exists with Windows 7 RTM or not, but your timezone = UTC+10 puts you in the vicinity of - 

Windows 7 (build 7000) making my router go nuts - Neowin Forums - Page 3


Your crashes are identical to the one mentioned in this post (which leads to the link given above) - 

mcGlidHost.exe errors clogging network and filling harddrive

One of your dozens of crashes - 


Code:


[FONT=lucida Console]
05-Mar-11 06:11	
Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1450154013, type 5

Event Name: [COLOR=Red]CLR20r3[/COLOR]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0


Problem signature:

P1: [COLOR=Red]mcglidhost.exe[/COLOR]

P2: 6.1.7600.16385

P3: 4a5bd03a

P4: [COLOR=red]mcstore[/COLOR]

P5: [COLOR=red]6.1.0.0[/COLOR]

P6: 4c59048d

P7: 880

P8: eb

P9: K00FQ3SX1BBMZSVVMZ43XMPES0XM1TGN

P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:


Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 1
Report Id: dc377cdd-35cd-11e0-93b3-1c6f65948315
Report Status: 0

[/FONT]

You can better view it in WERCON - 
START | type* view * | "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional crash info

Line item should be either *mcglidhost.exe* or *Windows Media*

One or all of these 3 could be causing Internet disruption. I suggest - 
1. Realtek Driver Update
2. Remove Trend Micro
3. mcglidhost.exe registry fix

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi jcgriff2

Uninstalled Trend Micro Titanium and created the GLID key. I haven't been able to update the Realtek NIC Driver (existing driver is 7.17.304.2010). I'll try the update now.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Tried the Update from WU again, failed in the same way as always. There were 4 other updates which went through ok just before.

Can I re install the Trend Micro Titanium now?

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Is this (attached) how the Registry should look, please?

I did have a problem when installing a DVB-T Tuner in Media Centre a while back. It was solved by starting 'mcupdate' manually.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



Crossy said:


> Tried the Update from WU again, failed in the same way as always. There were 4 other updates which went through ok just before.
> 
> Can I re install the Trend Micro Titanium now?
> 
> Rob.


Was the update for Realtek NIC driver or SP1 that failed?
What 4 updates installed?
Did any of them fail in the past?
Does TM Titanium have a firewall?




Crossy said:


> Is this (attached) how the Registry should look, please?
> 
> I did have a problem when installing a DVB-T Tuner in Media Centre a while back. It was solved by starting 'mcupdate' manually.
> 
> Rob.


Reg entry looks fine, but the crashes include recent ones - 05-Mar-11 06:11 (crash listed in my prior post).


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi,

Can't you sleep??

Realtek driver failed to update at the first try, but has subsequently updated to 7.40.126.2011.

Please see attached for details of the 4 updates that installed. Allwere new and had not failed in the past.

TM Titanium has a 'Firewall Booster' to boost Windows Firewall but the Booster is not activated here and anyway TM Titanium was not installed when I tried to do the update.

I have just now tried to run SP1 from WU (failed) and from KB976932.exe stored on my Hard Drive (also failed).

Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

I jcgriff2,

While trawling through the %Temp% files (I have found that by deleting some, WLM works better) I have found a number of text files dated from when the SP1 problem arose. They seem to be Windows Update fault codes and I thought they may shed some more light for you.

They are all headed 'GENWUError' and the individual codes are as follows:

AU_0x8024000c
AGENT_0x80248014
AGENT_0x8024000b
AU_0x8024000c
AU_0x8024200D
AGENT_0x80248014
AGENT_0x80248014
AU_0x80070057

I still have the text files if they are of any use in this case.

Rob.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Crossy, you have a bunch of Windows Updater errors there.

Something to try is deleting the SoftwareDistribution folder, but it is better just to rename it, for now.

> - Click start
> - Type "services.msc" and hit enter
> - Find the service "Windows Update", right click on it and click stop

Once stopped, go into your C:\Windows folder and find the SoftwareDistribution folder. Rename it, e.g., adding the number 2 to the end of it.

Once renamed, restart the Windows Update service.

Try running Windows Update again, see if you have more success.

Edit: Note - after doing this and if the retry of Windows Updates fails again, it might be idea to retry the (32bit) System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7 (KB947821) [February 2011]

(64bit) System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7 (KB947821) [February 2011]


----------



## pumpkinsoftruth

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

I ended up just doing an "in-place upgrade" using my Windows 7 disc. I installed numerous updates after doing so but SP1 didn't show up as one of them. So I ran the manual install mentioned earlier and SP1 installed successfully! Still not sure what was causing this annoying error...


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi pumpkin

Great news, although it would be better if we knew what the problem was.

What version of W7 do you have? Is it an OEM or commercial copy. Mine is OEM, wondering if that may be making a difference?

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi Stephen,

Followed your instructions. W7 created a new SoftwareDistribution folder. I then used WU to download SP1, and for a moment I thought I might just owe you a pint (or 2) because when WU started, the progress counter immediately showed the size of the download (87.3MB) as well as the % Complete. However it was not to be as the excecise failed with an 8024200D error code as previously. So then I installed KB947821 and tried again. This time the progress counter behaved as it did in all the early attempts (i.e. showed 0KB total, 0% Complete) for about half an hour then failed as all the others have.

Any (polite) suggestions about what to do with the 2 SoftwareDistribution folders, please?

Rob.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Edit: before doing the following... Go into your services and see if the Cryptographic Services are running. If not, try to start it, any errors?

Hmm, now I wonder if the readiness tool is actually making things worse...

Although it shouldn’t matter too much, to avoid adding a new variable to this annoyance, it is probably best to go back to the old one. So, as before, just stop the Window Update service, delete the folder, and rename the original one back to SoftwareDistribution.

Sorry this didn't work. Annoying...

Regarding pumpkinsoftruth suggestion, I wouldn't think it would make much difference, as long as you have an upgrade disc to try it. An in-place-upgrade is a good idea, something to try.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Cryptograghic Services are running on Automatic.

I'll return the SoftwareDistibution files now to how they were but I won't try the pumpkin solution till tomorrow 'just in case'. It's quite late here now and I don't want to get into another long drawn out process while I'm tired.

Many thanks for all your help so far, it is annoying but as everything (other than SP1) is working it's not the end of the world.

I'm half inclined to hide SP1 but just a bit concerned that sometime down the track the fact that it is not installed may come back to haunt me.

Rob.


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Have you tried a manual download rather than Via Automatic updates? Long shot though.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Yes indeed. I have the 903.2MB file saved to my desktop for convenience. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



pumpkinsoftruth said:


> I ended up just doing an "in-place upgrade" using my Windows 7 disc. I installed numerous updates after doing so but SP1 didn't show up as one of them. So I ran the manual install mentioned earlier and SP1 installed successfully! Still not sure what was causing this annoying error...


Hi,

My W7 disc does not seem to offer that option, can you give me some advice, please?

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Windows Update Won't Start*

Hi,

On top of my ongoing annoyance with SP1 not installing, I now find that Windows Update won't start. Please see the attachment for the messages I get when I try to manually start it.

I've tried a system restore but only finish up with a crash and a warning about drivers for newly installed hardware, and there is no new hardware or software.

Any clues?

Rob.

PS I have scanned the HDD and found no errors.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi Rob - 

I merged your other thread w/ this one.

Run this, please - 

START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe above under "Programs" | Paste - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Reg Query HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Ole /s >  0 & start notepad 0
[/font]

Save TXT file. Attach it to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## pumpkinsoftruth

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Pretty sure you can't do it with an OEM copy.



Crossy said:


> Hi,
> 
> My W7 disc does not seem to offer that option, can you give me some advice, please?
> 
> Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi Rob -
> 
> I merged your other thread w/ this one.
> 
> Run this, please -
> 
> START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe above under "Programs" | Paste -
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [font=lucida console]
> Reg Query HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Ole /s >  0 & start notepad 0
> [/font]
> 
> Save TXT file. Attach it to next post.
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> `


Hi,

Starting to suspect a virus or similar as various parts of W7 are struggling.

I have attached the output of a Trend Micro Titanium scan which shows no threats. I also attach the reult of the registry search you asked for, but I may not have got that right.

I think it may be best to do a re install of W7. All my pix and music are on a separate HDD so I can disconnect that, and if I copy my Documents to a USB stick I should be ok, right?

Thanks for sticking with me.

Rob.


----------



## mcorton

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Can you provide proof you have a legitimate copy of windows?. No offfense but I've been suspicious since the start of this thread you may be running a pirated version. Every suggestion you've gotten should have solved the problem long ago. Can you provide prof you're running a genuine version of windows?


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



mcorton said:


> Can you provide proof you have a legitimate copy of windows?. No offfense but I've been suspicious since the start of this thread you may be running a pirated version. Every suggestion you've gotten should have solved the problem long ago. Can you provide prof you're running a genuine version of windows?


No offense taken. What proof would you like? I assure you it is genuine.

Rob.


----------



## pumpkinsoftruth

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

I also have a genuine copy and have encountered the same issue...the only way for me to resolve the problem was a reinstall of Windows.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

I think re-install may be the only way forward. I'm just waiting to hear from jcgriff2 again as he has been preoccupied with earning a living lol.

When you did your re install, did you have to go through the entire process including validation again? I'm guessing the answer is yes?

All my pix and music are on a separate HDD so I'll just disconnect it. I have saved my Documents to a USB stick, is there anything else that you did before the re installation, please?

Rob.


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

I do a complete reinstal every 4 - 6 months as I like having a zippy computer, and it really only takes about an hour to have mostly everything back up and running. 
I also test out lots of software (paid and freeware) as I like to do tutorials for my blog (I get bored easily) and my registry can tend to get a bit cluttered as I also like playing in their as well as gpedit. It's never caused me any major issues, but I just prefer doing things that way.
As far as what to backup goes, you seem to have backed up the most important things (stuff you would miss if it were gone). I also back up my Gmail emails (although I only do this every 6 months) and my .pst files (Outlook) If you only have a web based email then you are fine and don't have to bother, but should Google (or whatever web based one you are with) ever delete some accidently then at least you have covered yourself. It's rare, but it does sometimes happen, hence I do mine.
If you have any drivers, I'd also back those up. I lost my driver CD for my MoBo a few years ago, but downloaded copies via the manufactures site a while back and have those and my browser bookmarks (if you use Google syc in Chrome, they will be safe) in my Dropbox account. 
Also, any program executables are also backed up, so I don't have to download them again.
That's really all I can think of from the top of my head.


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Also, it's always a good idea to have made a system repair disk for your Windows 7. Here's how you can make one. It's just another thing I like to have around just in case.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

We could probably narrow it down and resolve it eventually, in a way I wish I had a system at home with the error, although I think the fix for one person will not work for everyone. Just one of those annoyances...

That said, it would be easier to simply reinstall, at least if it was me (I only have a small amount of files that needs backing up, the rest is just programs I can reinstall).


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

My first choice would be to worry the problem into submission, just my nature. But reality says that a re install may save a lot of heartburn.

Rob


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows Update Won't Start*

"


Crossy said:


> Hi,
> 
> On top of my ongoing annoyance with SP1 not installing, I now find that Windows Update won't start. Please see the attachment for the messages I get when I try to manually start it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have run the Trobleshooter (again) and now WU is working as advertised.
> 
> Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi Rob. . .

With Windows Updates working again, please check - www.update.microsoft.com

Try SP1 again.

To answer your questions about Windows 7 reinstall - 
- OEM versions are usually images and are pre-activated, so no worries about keycode
- OEM reinstall will return your system to factory default settings, i.e., the way it was when you 1st booted the system after taking it out of the box when new
- there _may_ be a folder named c:\Windows.old containing the files from the current installation. For general info - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932912
- OEM reinstall should take < 1 hour

- be sure to back up personal profile folders - Docs, Music, Pics, etc...
--> If using OutLook, back up the .PST file 
- see post by *TheGift73* - https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/3165899/

Did you have to validate your OS originally? You can always re-validate - 
www.microsoft.com/genuine/validate

You can check on current validation - go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=52012




jcgriff2 said:


> START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe above under "Programs" | Paste -
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [FONT=lucida console]Reg Query HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Ole /s >  0 & start notepad 0[/FONT]


For info, running that command should have resulted in something like - 


Code:


[FONT=Lucida Console]HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Ole[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  DefaultLaunchPermission    REG_BINARY    010004805C0000006C00000000000000140000000200480003000000000018001F00000001020000000000052000000020020000000014001F000000010100000000000504000000000014001F0000000101000000000005120000000102000000000005200000002002000001020000000000052000000020020000[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  EnableDCOM    REG_SZ    Y[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  LegacyImpersonationLevel    REG_DWORD    0x2[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  MachineAccessRestriction    REG_BINARY    010004807400000084000000000000001400000002006000040000000000140007000000010100000000000100000000000014000300000001010000000000050700000000001800070000000102000000000005200000003202000000001800070000000102000000000005200000002F0200000102000000000005200000002002000001020000000000052000000020020000[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  MachineLaunchRestriction    REG_BINARY    01000480780000008800000000000000140000000200640004000000000018001F00000001020000000000052000000020020000000014000B000000010100000000000100000000000018001F00000001020000000000052000000032020000000018001F0000000102000000000005200000002F0200000102000000000005200000002002000001020000000000052000000020020000[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Ole\AppCompat[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Ole\AppCompat\ActivationSecurityCheckExemptionList[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {A50398B8-9075-4FBF-A7A1-456BF21937AD}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {C73106E0-AC80-11D1-8DF3-00C04FB6EF4F}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {835BEE60-8731-4159-8BFF-941301D76D05}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {D9F260BC-EE6A-4c66-A5C3-30B2ECF4C368}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {91BC037F-B58C-43cb-AD9C-1718ACA70E2F}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {AD65A69D-3831-40D7-9629-9B0B50A93843}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {0040D221-54A1-11D1-9DE0-006097042D69}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {2A6D72F1-6E7E-4702-B99C-E40D3DED33C3}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {9da0e0ea-86ce-11d1-8699-00c04fb98036}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {CA6C8347-120F-4122-873F-F89138694AC8}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {E8494122-79AD-11D2-909C-00A0C9AFE0AA}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {A373F3DA-7A87-11D3-B1C1-00C04F68155C}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  {C7310557-AC80-11D1-8DF3-00C04FB6EF4F}    REG_SZ    1[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Ole\Eventlog[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  SuppressDuplicateDuration    REG_DWORD    0x15180[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Ole\Instrumentation[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  InstrumentationLogFileDir    REG_SZ    C:\Windows\system32\com[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Ole\NONREDIST[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  System.EnterpriseServices.Thunk.dll    REG_SZ    ($build.empty)[/FONT]


If you do reinstall. . .
- Once at Desktop, allow ALL Windows Updates to install before installing any apps - www.update.microsoft.com
- Check system manufacturer's support site for driver updates/ missing drivers (Check Action Center 1st - click on flag icon, lower-right screen)
- Once SP1 is installed, then install Trend Micro; copy files back in; install programs/ apps

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

You mean like this? Just gave it one more try.

If there's nothing of interest here I will go with the re installation.

Thanks for all your help, I'll post back after I re install.

Rob.

PS Tried one more time via WU, failed with same error message. Yes, I went through the MS validation process last time round, I guess it's just the same thing again. I'm using Windows Live Mail 2011 so I'll just have to save all the WLM 2011 files.

By the way, I have an external WD HDD with Retrospect Express. I originally used it to back up my old XP system. Is there any reason why I could not connect it to this W7 system and get rid of the XP backup and create a W7 backup?

Rob.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



Crossy said:


> By the way, I have an external WD HDD with Retrospect Express. I originally used it to back up my old XP system. Is there any reason why I could not connect it to this W7 system and get rid of the XP backup and create a W7 backup?


I don't see why not. If the external is big enough, you might be able to make another backup, so have two, but that depends how the last backup was made.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi Rob . . .

The reg query looks fine. I found info that the OLE key was either missing or corrupted under Vista SP1/ SP2 by infection and was curious in your case.

If the XP backup is of no use, then I would suggest you format the HDD via Disk Management and use it for Windows 7 directory/ file backups -
START | *diskmgmt.msc*

I would copy directories in-tact out to USB backup v. using 3rd party backup app. My preference, anyway.

Did WU working again still result in SP1 failure? Did any additional WU install?

Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi,

I will try the backup once this bunfight is sorted.

Yes, update via WU failed in the same way, same error message (8024200D).

There is only SP1 waiting to install. Others have come and gone OK, only SP1 will not load.

Just tried to run Malwarebytes as a last throw of the dice. It became unresponsive after 13m 53s so I'll try again now.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi,

Just thought I'd give Malwarebytes another crack. Ran a quick scan then a full scan (C drive only for the fullscan) and apparently no nasties. Pity really, sort of hoping to find the cause.

Well, that's about it then. Looks like a re install tomorrow.

Thanks again for your help.

Rob.

PS When I re install W7 should I download all the updates or go straight to SP1?

Rob.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Let Windows Update do it for you, download all updates necessary before SP1. It is not a good idea to manually download it and install it first.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Fair enough Stephen, thanks for all the help.


----------



## doreye

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



spunk.funk said:


> Download this one for 64 bit Windows 7


I am having a similar problem to the user in this thread. win 7 pro 64 bit can't successfully install sp1 via windows update. I have installed kb974821 and kb2454826 and then tried doing the install after turning off windows firewall and everything in the startup group. The update downloads and then proceeds to install 30%, reboots automatically and install the rest of the 69% and then pauses at 99% and then tells me then there was a "failure configuring sp1" and proceeds to roll back all the changes. I have been through this a number of times over the past couple of weeks. Any suggestions.
Rod


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*



Crossy said:


> Just tried to run Malwarebytes as a last throw of the dice. It became unresponsive after 13m 53s so I'll try again now.
> 
> Rob.


Hi Rob. . .

What did MB hit that it stopped? Check crash info - 

Reliability Monitor - 
START| type *perfmon /rel* 

Event Viewer - 
START | type *eventvwr.msc* | Custom Views | Admin Events

PerfMon - 
START | type *view* | View Problem Reports 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Hi,

Couldn't find anything about Malwarebytes. At the time it gave a message that it had become unresponsive but if I left it, it may respond again. After about 15m it had not begun to respond so I started it again and it ran ok. Where it stopped was at the Help file in my Pinnacle 12 Video Editor which was subsequesntly scanned ok.

What I have found 'by accident' is a file at $evts_app_dump. It's too big to attach here and it is painfully slow to delete entries to reduce the overall file size. Could this be of interest to you?

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Please run this again - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - NT6x 

Just run steps 1 & 2, then zip up entire *Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2* folder and attach to next post.

The event viewer log you mentioned is one of the files it contains.

Thanks... John


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Here's one of them, the other will be done soon.

Here they both are.

I'll begin the re install after you post back. You may see some iTunes/Apple issues. I tried to download the latest iTunes (10.2) recently but could not. Apple were no help so I'll just wait till after the re install.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Well W7 has ben re installed successfully (if somewhat longwindedly) and SP1 is now installed.

The only issue I had was finding the Driver disc for the motherboard as the ethernet car couldn't talk to the internet without it lol.

Many thanks to all concerned.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 Won't Instal*

Glad to hear SP1 is now installed.

It has been a pleasure working with you. You tried all suggestions; replied in detail -- Nothing more I could possibly ask for!

Regards. . . 

John

`


----------

